# What’s wit…



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

The ‘plastic’ (polymer) haters? Heck if a pistol fires, is accurate, takes a lickin and is still reliable, what’s the problem?

Guys, they make airplane wings out of polymer composite material now days, come outta the cave.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got me. Years ago - I preferred metal guns because they decreased recoil. In fact, in 2005, I went with another Beretta Inox Vertec when comparing the Beretta to a Glock 34. The metal frame soaked up that recoil. Later, though, that Vertec proved to really and truly suck.

Now, though, all 6 of my guns are polymer guns. I have no metal ones. Over the years since 1993, I have gone thru many, many handguns. Probably 20-25 easily. The ones I like now all happen to be polymer, much to the chagrin of the local 1911 lovers here


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Just because you prefer one gun over another doesn't mean you need to hate the "also ran." I have always been amazed at some of the Glock haters out there, as if the mass marketing of polymer frame guns was a betrayal of gun owners and the spirit of gun ownership. And, some Glock owners seem to go a little overboard in their disdain for metal frame guns. I have both metal frame and polymer frame guns and find room for both of them in my "Hall of High Opinion."


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm with you. There's plenty of room in the arms locker for whatever orphan pistols I can give a home to, metal or plastic....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

So what's your problem I have both?


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

Baldy said:


> So what's your problem I have both?


Yeah me too! Some of the Glock haters are really ridiculous. Tell them you like Glocks and they treat you like you have leprosy. Screw 'em.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> So what's your problem I have both?


Whos problem? Who are you asking?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am asking you is there a problem or have you had a problem with somebody? I think it's stupid to put people's guns down. I have both and I enjoy both.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

If the weapon does what it is meant to do and the operator likes it, what does it matter what material it is made of? Where is this thread going????


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If it goes bang and the bg or target gets a hole in it... who cares?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I am asking you is there a problem or have you had a problem with somebody? I think it's stupid to put people's guns down. I have both and I enjoy both.


I have no problem, I just see it all the time. Doesn't make sense to me.
Like I said in post #1


> Heck if a pistol fires, is accurate, takes a lickin and is still reliable, what's the problem?


 That would include steel and polymer, right?


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Like I said in post #1 That would include steel and polymer, right?


You omitted aluminum and titanium. What about scandium?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> You omitted aluminum and titanium. What about scandium?


I think the statement is all inclusive.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I dislike Glocks myself and it has absolutely nothing to do with the composition of the frame. I gave the Glock pistol a fair chance and gave it a try. Now I never will fire a Glock pistol again unless I have to nor will I ever own one. But that's me. I guess I'm weird but I don't expect others to have the same tastes or preferences as me. Gaston made the right pistol for you and that's all that matters. What does it matter what others think?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I dislike Glocks myself and it has absolutely nothing to do with the composition of the frame. I gave the Glock pistol a fair chance and gave it a try. Now I never will fire a Glock pistol again unless I have to nor will I ever own one. But that's me. I guess I'm weird but I don't expect others to have the same tastes or preferences as me. Gaston made the right pistol for you and that's all that matters. What does it matter what others think?


I don't own one...yet.

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I don't own one...yet.
> 
> What didn't you like about it?


It's the only pistol I can't fire for pleasure because it's not possible. The ergonomics are just horrible for me. I also understand where the nickname "Blocks" came from. There are a more things about the pistol that I dislike but could deal with if it weren't for that. Yet again, I don't "knock" them. It's just personal preference.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Revolver said:


> It's the only pistol I can't fire for pleasure because it's not possible. The ergonomics are just horrible for me. I also understand where the nickname "Blocks" came from. There are a more things about the pistol that I dislike but could deal with if it weren't for that. Yet again, I don't "knock" them. It's just personal preference.


I understand. She's gotta feel good and be good fit, some are some aren't.


----------

